# مقياس جمال المرأة العربية!



## Rosetta (29 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع أعجبني  

ياسلام ما أجمل هذه المرأة, كم هي فاتنة,الله لو أقدر أتزوج وحدة مثلها ….؟ طول جسم وجه والكثير..!!
طيب حدد صاحبنا أن التي رآها جميلة.الكثير يتحدث عن باسكال والكثير يتحدث عن سندي والكثير وكثرت الأحاديث, ولكن على أي أساس حكم هؤلاء على الجمال وما هو الميزان أو المقاييس التي صنفوا من خلالها الجمال؟؟

أبسط سؤال لو سألته لطفل صغير :
حبيبي قولي مين أحلى الأولى(فتاة جذابة بالفعل) ولا الثانية(فتاة عادية)؟
سيكون الجواب الأولى……..؟؟غريب حتى هذا الطفل يستطيع أن يعرف الأجمل من الأخرى.
اتفقنى الآن ,أن الأغلبية يحكم بالصحيح ولكن هل الصحيح هو الصحيح هل جمال الشكل كل شيء ليجعل حياتك الزوجية هي الأفضل..تعالوا نرى.

سبحان الخالق,الله جعل في نفوسنا غريزة ثابتة غريزة الحس بالجمال ويتم صقلها أكثر من خلال حياتنا حسب المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه.
الشيء الذي لا نختلف عليه هو أساسيات الخلق بأن تكون كامل خلقيا (والكمال لله) أي عينين , شفاه,أذنين , أنف… الخ

من هنا نبدأ مقياس الجمال واختلافه عندي وعند الآخر والآخر.أنا أفضل الشفاه الرقيقة وآخر يفضل الشفاه الممتلئة.آخر يتذبذب على حسب الموضة اليوم شقراء وغدا سمراء,بنينا بداخلنا هذه المقاييس على حسب ذاكرة صورة تم حفظها بداخلنا لسبب أو آخر.

أعطيكم أبسط مثال ,مارأيك في بطن ناعمة رقيقة مشدودة وخصر صغير (ياسلام) ولكن بدون سرة؟؟نعم في عمليات شد البطن هذا ما يحدث إلى أن يتم بناء أو تحديث سرة جديدة.المهم كل مواصفات البطن رائعة ولكن ينقصها شيء بسيط ولهذا نقول عنها الآن أنها سيئة.هذا ماأقصده بأساس الجمال بداخلنا أي كمال الخلق.
انتهينا من نقطة.والآن الأخرى لماذا يفتن الشباب العربي بالنساء البيض البشرة والشعر الأشقر؟؟

لسببين:
1-أغلب من حولهم سمر البشرة أو داكنين اللون للبشرة أو الشعر فقد ملوا هذا الشكل(تخيل أنك تأكل كل يوم برتقال منذ الطفولة إلا أن تكبر سوف يأتي يوم عندما يصبح القرار قرارك سترفع راية المعارضة وتقول لا لا لا للبرتقال).

2-أغلب ما يتم عرضه في وسائل الإعلام والممثلات تكمن فيهن هذه المواصفات(الشقر) في أوضاع الحب والإثارة ولهذا افتتن بهم الشباب(وما يفسر هذا المنطق أنه الآن بدأ يتجه الشباب نحو السمار مرة أخرى بعد أن أصبح له موضة في التلفاز(البركة في lbc وfuture) صحيح الشباب يريدون باسكال ونورمان وتعددت الأسماء.ولكن النهاية واحدة.

تعالوا أحدثكم عن أكبر مصيبة يقترفها شبابنا.الشباب يفتن بالإضافات وليس بالأساس كل من يشاهدونه تزييف على وجوه النساء في التلفاز,هذه المرأة الجميلة الرقيقة الناعمة الفاتنة ,التي تعشق حبيبها والتي والتي,غير صحيح هذه التفاهات يجب أن يعي شبابنا المراهق خطورة الموقف وأن كل هذا كذب وهو أحد الأسباب الرئيسية في تدمير الكثير من منازلهم والكثير من المشاكل النفسية التي تقع عليه هو أولا ثم على من اختارها أن تكون زوجة له.

ياشباب القصة ليست تلفاز ….أنت تختار زوجتك وأم أطفالك,خليلتك وحبيبتك في السراء والضراء وليس الفراش فقط.

كيف بالله عليكم تقارنوا جمالنا العربي , تقارنون بناتنا حري الدم بهؤلاء الغربيين.لمجرد أنه تم غسل عقول شبابنا بالبرامج اللعينة و المسلسلات السخيفة.

حسنا ما المنطق في أن أغلب إن لم يكن كل ملكات جمال العالم فيهم اللمسة العربية.لنكن صريحين لو كنت تشاهد فلما فيه اغراء وظهرت فتاة بملامح عربية الن تحركك أكثر من الآخرين…وجه السؤال لنفسك…لماذا؟؟؟

لأن الجمال العربي هو الجمال الحر الذي لاتمله إن عاشرته لن تمله إن احترمته وقدرته.هذه ليست فلسفة ولا تحريض ضد الشقر لأنه إن وجددت فتاة عربية شقراء لابد وأن تجد فيها الروح العربية.
هذه مأساة نعيشها كيف يتزوج شبابنا من غير بناتنا أي من الخارج ومالديهم من اختلاف في الأفكار والعادات عجبا أن أتزوج واحدة تعيش في مجتمع منحل وأترك فتاتي العربية سيدة الكون.
ليس الجمال في الشكل فقط , ولكن في الروح والتربية,في حرارة اللقاء العربي والله يكفيك ابتسامتها أو نظرة من عينيها كيف تقف فاغرا فاك دهرا بأكمله.شبابنا حاولوا أن تعوا ما أقول واجلس مع نفسك دقائق وفكر فيما كتبت ,وأنا متأكد أنك ستصل لنتيجة واحدة لا ثاني لها:
الفتاة العربية أجمــــــــــــــــــــــــل

ومقاييسها أمامك , تراها تسمعها كل يوم , تعيشها كل لحظة وتأكد أنك لن تندم إذا نسيت المراهقة وفكرت بها كأسرة تبني بها حياتك إلى آخر يوم في عمرك.

و انت ايهما تفضل : الفتاة العربية أم الأجنبية ؟؟ و لماذا 

منقـــــول ​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

*اجنبية طبعا يابنتي الجنس القوقازي ده حللللللللللللو ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اجنبية طبعا يابنتي الجنس القوقازي ده حللللللللللللو ههههههههههه*​



*هاهاهاهاها
لا العربي احلا و اصلي اكتر
كده هزعل منك يا روكا 

:smil8::smil8:
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



red rose88 قال:


> *هاهاهاهاها
> لا العربي احلا و اصلي اكتر
> كده هزعل منك يا روكا
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههه*
*صدقيني مش بجمال الشكل بجمال الروح *
*ياما ناس حلوة شكلا بس تحسيها روحها مش حلوة*
*وانا مقدرش علي زعلك يا جميل*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *صدقيني مش بجمال الشكل بجمال الروح *
> *ياما ناس حلوة شكلا بس تحسيها روحها مش حلوة*
> *وانا مقدرش علي زعلك يا جميل*​



*هاهاهاهاها 
ايوة كده يا عسولة 

مرسي لمشاركتك يا قمر 
​*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*




> كيف بالله عليكم تقارنوا جمالنا العربي , تقارنون بناتنا حري الدم بهؤلاء الغربيين.لمجرد أنه تم غسل عقول شبابنا بالبرامج اللعينة و المسلسلات السخيفة.


 
*من البداية كدة عنصرية هههه كاتب الموضوع الاصلى بدا التحديد والنتيجة على اساس خطا *

*لانه بدا بالعنصريه العربية عن الغربية وموضوع الجمال بعيد عن ذلك *


*من حيث الجمال عموما سواء للمراة العربية او الغربية فالنسبة واحدة سواء هنا او هنا  *

*نظرة الجمال اساسا مختلفة طبقا لنظرة الشخص مش وجه الفتاة بمعنى ممكن انا اشوف فتاه جميله وفتاة تانية مش تعجبنى فى نفس الوقت واحد تانى يشوف اللى مش عجبتنى انها الجميله بالنسبة ليه واللى بقول عليها جميله مش تعجبه  اذن الموضوع نسبى من حيث نظرة الشخص *

*قد تكون هناك نظرة اغلبية ولكن ليست عموميه *

*لذلك فى مسابقات ملكة جمال الكون تكون المسابقة قائمة على الشخصية والاسئلة لها وليس شكلها لان كما قلت هى وجهات نظر ليس اكثر *


*النقطة الثانية الابيض او الاسود هو ليس تحديد ايضا بالعكس نجد احيانا ان فتاة لونها اسمر ولكن اجمل من عشرة لونهم ابيض اذن ايضا الجمال ليس متعلق باللون  بل نجد اشخاص لا يحبون ايضا الذى لونهم ابيض *


*الجمال الحقيقى فى نظرى هو قائم فى شخصية الفتاة وليس فى شكلها *

*ما الفائدة ان تكون جميله ولكن الشخصية امامها صفر *



*



حسنا ما المنطق في أن أغلب إن لم يكن كل ملكات جمال العالم فيهم اللمسة العربية.لنكن صريحين لو كنت تشاهد فلما فيه اغراء وظهرت فتاة بملامح عربية الن تحركك أكثر من الآخرين…وجه السؤال لنفسك…لماذا؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*لا طبعا مش هتحرك ههههههه :crazy_pil*


*



ياشباب القصة ليست تلفاز ….أنت تختار زوجتك وأم أطفالك,خليلتك وحبيبتك في السراء والضراء وليس الفراش فقط.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*اساسا كاتب الموضوع الاصلى غير مقتنع بالعربيه ههههه*


*



طيب حدد صاحبنا أن التي رآها جميلة.الكثير يتحدث عن باسكال والكثير يتحدث عن سندي والكثير وكثرت الأحاديث

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*بصراحة الاولى شفتها لكن التانية مش اعرفها *

*بالنسبة باسكال الناس مكبره الموضوع اوى انا شايفها عادى ، بس يمكن عشان بتغنى مش اكتر  الناس كبرت الموضوع *


*



ليس الجمال في الشكل فقط , ولكن في الروح والتربية,في حرارة اللقاء العربي والله يكفيك ابتسامتها أو نظرة من عينيها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*هههههههه حلوة حكاية كفاية ابتسامتها ديه ، وهو الاجنبيه يعنى مش عندها تربية او روح  ما الجانب الاجنبى بيعرف يبتسم وينظر ههههههه بالعكس الجانب الاجنبى يفوز ..... العربى مش ينفع خالص ههه :smil16:*


*هما بيعرفوا بس يعملوا كدة   30:*












​


----------



## Rosetta (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



m a k a r i o u s قال:


> *من البداية كدة عنصرية هههه كاتب الموضوع الاصلى بدا التحديد والنتيجة على اساس خطا *
> 
> *لانه بدا بالعنصريه العربية عن الغربية وموضوع الجمال بعيد عن ذلك *
> 
> ...



*مممممممممم شكله العنصرية عندك انت يا ميكاريوس هاهاهاهاها​*


> *
> الجمال الحقيقى فى نظرى هو قائم فى شخصية الفتاة وليس فى شكلها ​*


*حلو الكلام  
​*


> *وهو الاجنبيه يعنى مش عندها تربية او روح  ما الجانب الاجنبى بيعرف يبتسم وينظر ههههههه ​*


*اوكي صح  
بس اكيد مش رح تقدر تتعايش مع شريكة عاداتها و تقاليدها و افكارها مختلفة تماما عن عاداتك و تقاليدك و افكارك

مشاركتك جميلة كتيررررررررررر 
شكرا للمرور الرائع اخي الحبيب
​*


----------



## Critic (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

*انا عايز اقول حاجة بسيطة*

*



مقياس جمال المرأة العربية

أنقر للتوسيع...

ان البنت المسيحية مش عربية لان العرب هم السلالة المنحدرة من المسلمين القادمين من السعودية مع الاحتلال الاسلامى
و البنت المسيحية جزورها اصيلة من الشعوب القبطية و القديمة العريقة اللى كانت موجودة قبل الاحتلال الاسلامى 
و المسيجية دايما اجمل نسبيا فى ملامحها من المراة العربية بكل المقاييس  


ده رايى الصريح *


----------



## minatosaaziz (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

الله عليك يا أخيcirtic عارف قبل مشوف مداخلتك كنت هكتب نفس كلامك . 
 فيه حاجة اسمها جمال المرأة التي أجبر جدودها على لغة العرب البدو زي المصريات والسوريات واللبنانيات و العراقيات . دول أصولهم جُمال وخصوصا المرأة المصرية وزي ما قال cirtic المسيحيات دايما أجمل من غيرهم لأن دمنا عامة إحنا الاقباط نقي من الفراعنة اللي تميزوا بالجمال بينما لا يوجد مسلم دمه فرعوني نقي نهائيا .
وبالنسبة لمقاييس الجمال :أنا شايف  أن الأجانب مثيرات لأجل أنهم أجانب بينما بناتنا أجمل بكثير جدا . وجمال المرأة في بساطتها و أنوثتها والروح  المرحة غير كده في رأيي فإن الجمال الذي يطلبه الشباب ليس يستحق .


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

*مقياس المرأه مش شكلها لكن شخصيتها وروحها الحلوه

اللي يهمه الشكل في المرأه يبقي عايز يتمنظر بيها

موضوع رائع جدا ريد روز

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



Critic قال:


> *انا عايز اقول حاجة بسيطة*
> 
> *
> ان البنت المسيحية مش عربية لان العرب هم السلالة المنحدرة من المسلمين القادمين من السعودية مع الاحتلال الاسلامى
> ...



*شكرا جدا اخي Critic على المشاركة الجميلة  
و فعلا بشاهدة المسلمين انه المسيحيات اجمل من المسلمات على اضعاف 
و لكن موضوع الاصول هو جدا موضوع متشعب و لا يمكن ادراكه من ناحية واحدة 

شكرا على مشاركتك 
سلام المسيح معك †​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



minatosaaziz قال:


> الله عليك يا أخيcirtic عارف قبل مشوف مداخلتك كنت هكتب نفس كلامك .
> المهم مفيش حاجة اسمه جمال المرأة العربية : العرب دول شوية رعاع (وسامحوني ) وملهموش جمال أصلا  .
> فيه حاجة اسمها جمال المرأة التي أجبر جدودها على لغة العرب البدو زي المصريات والسوريات واللبنانيات و العراقيات . دول أصولهم جُمال وخصوصا المرأة المصرية وزي ما قال cirtic المسيحيات دايما أجمل من غيرهم لأن دمنا عامة إحنا الاقباط نقي من الفراعنة اللي تميزوا بالجمال بينما لا يوجد مسلم دمه فرعوني نقي نهائيا .
> وبالنسبة لمقاييس الجمال :أنا شايف  أن الأجانب مثيرات لأجل أنهم أجانب بينما بناتنا أجمل بكثير جدا . وجمال المرأة في بساطتها و أنوثتها والروح  المرحة غير كده في رأيي فإن الجمال الذي يطلبه الشباب ليس يستحق .



*مررررررررسي minatosaaziz على المشاركة 
سلام المسيح  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



mikel coco قال:


> *مقياس المرأه مش شكلها لكن شخصيتها وروحها الحلوه
> 
> اللي يهمه الشكل في المرأه يبقي عايز يتمنظر بيها
> 
> ...



*شكراااااااا يا مايكل على المرور الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​*


----------



## نغم (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

برأى انه الجمال موجود فى المراة
 الغربية والشرقية يعنى فى بنات غربيات حلوين وشرقيات ايضا حلوين وايضا مسلمات لان الكل من صنع الرب وفعلا المسيحيات اجمل بكثر من المسلمات
شكرا لأثارتك مثل هذا الموضوع


----------



## Rosetta (30 يوليو 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



نغم قال:


> برأى انه الجمال موجود فى المراة
> الغربية والشرقية يعنى فى بنات غربيات حلوين وشرقيات ايضا حلوين وايضا مسلمات لان الكل من صنع الرب وفعلا المسيحيات اجمل بكثر من المسلمات
> شكرا لأثارتك مثل هذا الموضوع


*
شكرا على ردك اختي نغم  
و المسيحيين جميلين بالروح اكثر 
فجمالنا هو من المسيح نفسه 


سلام المسيح معك ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*

*انا بشوف فعلا ان جمال المرأه نابع من جمال تعاملها مع الاخرين وبحضورها المميز اياً كانت جنسيتها فكم من الجميلات فارغات بحيث لا يطيق الشخص مجالستهن ولو للحظات قليله وكم من النساء قليلات الحظ من الجمال يعشق الناس الحديث معهن لجمال حديثهن
وكمان الثقافه بتعطى جمال ورونق للمرأه فالنظر لجمال الشكل والمنظر اصبح نظره سطحيه لا يكتفى بها الا المسطح فكرياً 
وحقيقى مش مبالغه ان المسيحيات اجمل بنور المسيح الطاغى على وجوهم وهم ارقى بشهادة حتى المسلمين انفسهم 
ميرررسى يا قمر على موضوعك المميز
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



dona nabil قال:


> *انا بشوف فعلا ان جمال المرأه نابع من جمال تعاملها مع الاخرين وبحضورها المميز اياً كانت جنسيتها فكم من الجميلات فارغات بحيث لا يطيق الشخص مجالستهن ولو للحظات قليله وكم من النساء قليلات الحظ من الجمال يعشق الناس الحديث معهن لجمال حديثهن
> وكمان الثقافه بتعطى جمال ورونق للمرأه فالنظر لجمال الشكل والمنظر اصبح نظره سطحيه لا يكتفى بها الا المسطح فكرياً
> وحقيقى مش مبالغه ان المسيحيات اجمل بنور المسيح الطاغى على وجوهم وهم ارقى بشهادة حتى المسلمين انفسهم
> ميرررسى يا قمر على موضوعك المميز
> ربنا يباركك*



*مررررررررررسي يا دونا على المشاركة الجميلة 

نورتي الموضوع عنجد  
سلام المسيح †​*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2011)

*فى مقولة مشهورة بتقول 

beauty is in the eye of the beholder 

يعنى الجمال نسبى بيختلف من شخص لشخص يعنى اللى انا اشوفه جميل غيرى ممكن يشوفه مش جميل 

الجمال موجود فى الشرق والغرب ,بس انا شخصيا احب الملامح الشرقية 
الغربيين ملفتين بالشعر الاصفر والعيون الملونه مبهرين للوهله الاولى اللى تشوفيهم فيها 
والابهار ده بيروح بعد وقت ,لكن الشرقيين ملامحهم اجمل يمكن مفهمش عامل الابهار بتاع الغربيين لكن جمالهم بيفضل ومش ممل ,متزهقيش منه لان الشعر الغامق بيخليكى تركزى اكتر وتاخدى بالك اكتر من ملامح الوش 

اما الشعر الاصفر بيعمل تشتيت عن جمال الوجه لانه لون نارى 

انا احب الملامح الشرقية واللاتينية ,زى سلمى حايك وجينفر لوبيز وكمان دول البحر الابيض المتوسط 

زى الاميرة شارلوت كاسيراجى وشها فيه عيوب لكن فى نفس الوقت فيه سحر وجاذبيه غريبه 

واحس كمان ان ال imperfections او العيوب بتدى جمال 
انا مش بحب الوجه الكامل اللى من غير عيوب لانه ممل 
sometimes perfection becomes boring 

الكمال ساعات بيبقى ممل ويزهق 

موضوع حلو روزيتا 
*


----------



## عماد بنجا (6 فبراير 2011)

هو فعلان جمال المرأه في بساطته وروحها ولاكن الجمال مطلوب بس جمال الروح اجمل من جمال الجسد


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فى مقولة مشهورة بتقول
> 
> beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> ...



*مررررسي يا نانسي للمشاركة 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

عماد بنجا قال:


> هو فعلان جمال المرأه في بساطته وروحها ولاكن الجمال مطلوب بس جمال الروح اجمل من جمال الجسد



*شكراااا للمرور عماد 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



minatosaaziz قال:


> الله عليك يا أخيcirtic عارف قبل مشوف مداخلتك كنت هكتب نفس كلامك .
> المهم مفيش حاجة اسمه جمال المرأة العربية :   (وسامحوني ) وملهموش جمال أصلا .
> فيه حاجة اسمها جمال المرأة التي أجبر جدودها على لغة العرب البدو زي المصريات والسوريات واللبنانيات و العراقيات . دول أصولهم جُمال وخصوصا المرأة المصرية وزي ما قال cirtic المسيحيات دايما أجمل من غيرهم لأن دمنا عامة إحنا الاقباط نقي من الفراعنة اللي تميزوا بالجمال بينما لا يوجد مسلم دمه فرعوني نقي نهائيا .
> وبالنسبة لمقاييس الجمال :أنا شايف أن الأجانب مثيرات لأجل أنهم أجانب بينما بناتنا أجمل بكثير جدا . وجمال المرأة في بساطتها و أنوثتها والروح المرحة غير كده في رأيي فإن الجمال الذي يطلبه الشباب ليس يستحق .


 
 أنا عربي أولاً مسيحي ثانياً ، وأصولي أيضاً عربية ، فأنا من الغساسنة الذين جاؤوا من اليمن ليسكنوا في منطقة بلاد الشام ، ومنهم من أسلم مع الفتوحات الإسلامية ... 

مو عارف إذا رح تشوف هلمداخلة ، لأنها مداخلتك من السنة الماضية بس الحق حق ... والربط بين العروبة والإسلام هو الخطأ الكبير الذي يرتكبه إخوانا (الأقباط) اللي دمهم فرعوني نقي  مو فاهم قصة النقي ؟ أي إذا اليهود الأكثر تعصّباً والذين يرفضون الإرتباط بغير يهود دمهم مش يهودي نقي ... 

فعائلتي عربية قح ، مسيحية الإيمان ، جميلة الملامح ! على ما يبدو أنك لم ترى جمال أهل الخليج عموماً ، هناك فتيات من الإمارات جاذبين جداً ، جمالهم مو أرضي 

شكراً


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

*يا جماعة الجمال نسبى بلاش نعمل مشكلة*
*دى اذواق و ما هو جميل لك قبيح لغيرك*
*ارجو محدش من المسلمين يضايق الاختلاف فى الرأى لن يفسد ودنا*


----------



## bob (10 فبراير 2011)

*انا راي واضح و صريح و مختصر 
المثل بيقول الجمال جمال الروح*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> مين يا بني الرعاع؟ أنا عربي أولاً مسيحي ثانياً ، وأصولي أيضاً عربية ، فأنا من الغساسنة الذين جاؤوا من اليمن ليسكنوا في منطقة بلاد الشام ، ومنهم من أسلم مع الفتوحات الإسلامية ...
> 
> مو عارف إذا رح تشوف هلمداخلة ، لأنها مداخلتك من السنة الماضية بس الحق حق ... والربط بين العروبة والإسلام هو الخطأ الكبير الذي يرتكبه إخوانا (الأقباط) اللي دمهم فرعوني نقي  مو فاهم قصة النقي ؟ أي إذا اليهود الأكثر تعصّباً والذين يرفضون الإرتباط بغير يهود دمهم مش يهودي نقي ...
> 
> ...





Critic قال:


> *يا جماعة الجمال نسبى بلاش نعمل مشكلة*
> *دى اذواق و ما هو جميل لك قبيح لغيرك*
> *ارجو محدش من المسلمين يضايق الاختلاف فى الرأى لن يفسد ودنا*



*خلاص كلنا ملكات جمال :smile02
ولا حد يزعل يا جماعة ​*


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

ما عنديش إعتراض على أن الجمال نسبي .. إعتراضي جاء على تعبير عنصري على أن العرب رعاع ، هذا التعبير يأتينا من شخص يعتقد خطأ أنه فرعوني نقي ... يعني مش فاهم مين أقنعوا بنقاوة دمه فرعوني، شخص ينتمي لحضارة اندثرت قبل آلاف السنين ويترك انتمائه لعروبته الحالية !

وسلامتكم 

ونسيت أقول لزميلتنا روزيتا: يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل ، بس يعني الحب بيحل المشكلة ليش؟ لأنو الحب أعمى وله قدرة غريبة على إخفاء العيوب والنظر من خلال منظور جمالي راقي


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ونسيت أقول لزميلتنا روزيتا: يسلمو على الموضوع الجميل ، بس يعني الحب بيحل المشكلة ليش؟ لأنو الحب أعمى وله قدرة غريبة على إخفاء العيوب والنظر من خلال منظور جمالي راقي


*اهلا وسهلا بالزميل 
شكرااااا لمرورك 
لكن اختلف معك على نقطة ان الحب اعمى 
لانه بحسب قناعتي كل رجل ذوقه يختلف عن ذوق باقي الرجال 
يعني من الممكن فتاة تعجبك و لكنها لا تعجب رجل اخر هذا هو السر فقط 

تحياتي  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 فبراير 2011)

*نورتي يا تروووووووث 
خطيررررة يا بنت انتي  تعجبيني ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي روزيتا

I'M PUBLIC ENEMY NUMBER 1​*


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميرسي روزيتا
> 
> I'M PUBLIC ENEMY NUMBER 1​*



*بقولك ايه ما تيجي نعمل حزب :smile01​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*اى مشاركه خارج الموضوع سيتم حذفها فوراً 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اى مشاركه خارج الموضوع سيتم حذفها فوراً
> سلام ونعمه​*



ارجو ارجاع مشاركتي الاولي لو سمحتي يا دونا

حرام كدا حرام


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

ليش يا إشراف ما تحذفوا مداخلة العرب الرعاع؟؟؟

يعني لازم أكون فرعوني نقي عشان أقدر أحكي .... يا عم وصف العرب بالرعاع فيه عنصرية وعنصرية بغيضة ... قول لنا على باب المنتدى:

مممنوع دخول العرب الرعاع .... فقط للفراعنة الأنقياء ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ليش يا إشراف ما تحذفوا مداخلة العرب الرعاع؟؟؟
> 
> يعني لازم أكون فرعوني نقي عشان أقدر أحكي .... يا عم وصف العرب بالرعاع فيه عنصرية وعنصرية بغيضة ... قول لنا على باب المنتدى:
> 
> مممنوع دخول العرب الرعاع .... فقط للفراعنة الأنقياء ...



*تم حذف العباره المسيئه من المشاركه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ارجو ارجاع مشاركتي الاولي لو سمحتي يا دونا
> 
> حرام كدا حرام



*اعيدى صياغتها باسلوب افضل وبخط اصغر *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*الاخ MeToo احذرك من تكرار اسلوبك  ده ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعيدى صياغتها باسلوب افضل وبخط اصغر *


*
مش عندي اطلاقا نسخه منها لاني لما بكتب بنسي الي بكتبه بعد فتره

خصوصا لو انفعلت

ممكن تصغيرها و تحذفي منها ما ترتأي عشان كتر حزف المشاركات بيحزن و بيسبب نقص الالهام

انتي مثلا يا دونا لو كتبتي قصيده في المنتدي قام حد حذفهالك هتقدري ترجعيها

نو واااااااااي

نفس الشئ

و للاخ ميتو خلاص الموضوع اتحل يا غالي لا داعي للمزيد

سلام​*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاخ MeToo احذرك من تكرار اسلوبك ده ​*


 
أي أسلوب ست الكل؟

الزميل قال أن الجمال الفرعوني جمال نقي ... ولا يوجد عند العرب جمال ... فقلت في نفسي: طيّب أريد تحسين جمال أولادي ... فأين المشكلة؟

حضرتك لو قرأتي كلامي ستجديه أنه كلام عادي ، ولكنه إعتراضي ، يعز علي في منتدى ناطق في العربية أن أجد إهانة في حقي كعربي ...

أنا عربي قبل أن أكون مسيحي ، وغيرتي على عروبتي تتوازى وتمشي بنفس الإتجاه مع مسيحيتي ... 

لقد رأيتُ مداخلة الزميلة جوزبل وهي بالحقيقة رائعة لا إساءة فيها حُذفت وهي لم تكتمل بعد الدقائق في عمرها، بينما وبعد عدة إعتراضات يتم حذف عبارة مسيئة كتبها الزميل ...

فإذا رأيت أن هناك أسلوب لا يليق في مداخلاتي قول لي: أنتَ أخطأت هنا وهناك ... وجّهيني ، فأنا ما زلت جديد ...

شاكر إلك سعة تحمّلك ، اعتبريني طائش ومراهق غضب لسبب تافه ، واعذري قلّة عقلي ، وسامحيني ...

شكراً ستّنا ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

*  هبعتهالك خاص يا تروث واتمنى تاخدى بالك شويه من كلامك لانه بقى حاد وجارح بالزياده*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أي أسلوب ست الكل؟
> 
> الزميل قال أن الجمال الفرعوني جمال نقي ... ولا يوجد عند العرب جمال ... فقلت في نفسي: طيّب أريد تحسين جمال أولادي ... فأين المشكلة؟
> 
> ...



*اخونا الفاضل اولا اعتراضك كان على مشاركه بتاريخ قديم حو الى سنه او اقل شويه ولم امر عليها من قبل والا كنت حذفتها فنحن لا نتعامل باى عنصريه مع اى شخص بحسب ما اوصانا به السيد المسيح بان نتعامل مع الجميع بمحبه
اليوم دخولى للموضوع كان للمره الاولى  كان عن طريق مشاركاتكم لانى لم امر عليه من قبل فبالتالى حذفت ما وجب حذفه واتجهت وراء المشاركه اللى اشتكيت من انها مسيئه عن طريق اقتباسك ليها وتم حذفها وحتى لو تلاحظ حذفتها من اقتباسك 
مشاركاتك المحذوفه كانت بتسخر من الاشراف ومن اراء الغير واعتقد انه شىء غير لائق ولذلك طلبت منك عدم تكرار هذا الاسلوب مره اخرى وما زلت عند كلامى
اعتقد الامر الى هنا منتهى وكفى تشتييت للموضوع
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *  هبعتهالك خاص يا تروث واتمنى تاخدى بالك شويه من كلامك لانه بقى حاد وجارح بالزياده*



ااااااااااااااناااااااااااااا حرام عليكي:new2:

فيه حد كدا في بالي و خيالي هو الي يتقال له الكلام دا لو عايزه تعرفي اسمه نقوله علي جمب بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*طب انا مسيحيه و دمي مش مسيحي بيور و مش قبطي بيور...هل فيه مشكله

انا ملاحظه انه بعض الاخوه في توقيعهم انا القبطي الفرعونيو مصر بلدي انا..

انا القبطي النقي...

ماشيين بنظام الاممي و اليهودي و ناسيين مقوله بولس الرسول انه مافيش في المسيح اممي و يوناني

لا ماشيين بنظريه الدم النقي و انت مسلم دمك عربي وحش  و انا قبطي دمي ازرق طاهر

و ناسيين انه كان فيه مسيحيين عرب قبل غزوات محمد زي الغساسنه و المناذره... حتي انه ربنا دبر و بقي فيه مسيحيين خليجيين...نور الرب للكل 

بلاش بقي حكايه الدم الازرق النقي و اولاد الفراعنه..لانها ضد تعاليم السيد اساسا!

يعني هل كاثوليك ايطاليا مثلا قالوا احنا لاتين رومان دمنا نقي

بصراحه فيه توقيعات هنا بتحرق دمي للاسف...

تقبلوا كلام واحده دمها احمر من عامه الشعب مش دمها ازرق فرعوني ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الرب رب قلوب مش يهودي و اممي

سلام​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ااااااااااااااناااااااااااااا حرام عليكي:new2:
> 
> فيه حد كدا في بالي و خيالي هو الي يتقال له الكلام دا لو عايزه تعرفي اسمه نقوله علي جمب بقي ههههههههههههه



*تروث مش بحب الاسلوب ده  صدقينى 
عندك شكوى او نقد لاى تصرف صدر منى او من غيرى انتى عارفه ممكن تعملى ايه *


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مشاركاتك المحذوفه كانت بتسخر من الاشراف ومن اراء الغير واعتقد انه شىء غير لائق ولذلك طلبت منك عدم تكرار هذا الاسلوب مره اخرى وما زلت عند كلامى*
> *اعتقد الامر الى هنا منتهى وكفى تشتييت للموضوع*
> *سلام ونعمه *


 
طبعاً انتهى لهنا ... ولكن أنا ما زلتُ أرى أن العربيات جميلات  


ستّنا وتاج راسنا 
لا يمكن أسخر من مجهود أشخاص يقومون بعمل رائع يُشكرون عليه ، وأنا لستُ من النوع الذي يرفض الفكر الآخر ... لكن شخص قال عبارة لا تتوافق لا مع منطق ولا مع علم ولا حتى مع دراسة جينات (موضوع النقاوة) فرأيتُ هذه العبارة بالذات مادة خصبة لمداخلات كثيرة 

إذا رأيت أن أسلوبي غير لائق أنا بقولك بكل رحابة صدر: احذفي كل مشاركاتي (بس لو بغلّبك ابعتي لي نسخة لأنو ما بحتفظ بنسخ  )... ما عنديش أي مشكلة ، فنحنُ في عوالم إفتراضية حيثُ الكلمة قد يُساء فهما لأنها تُقرأ من أكثر من زواية ومن أشخاص يختلفون بالثقافة وبغياب التفاعلات البشرية قد تُفهم بعكس ما كان يعنيها كاتبها ..

أعتذر ، إذا قرأتي مداخلاتي أنها استهزاء بالإشراف ، لأنها ليست كذلك ... الإستهزاء عامة ليس من أسلوبي ، حتى حينما أتحاور مع إخوتنا المسلمين فأنا أحترمهم وأحترم مقدساتهم ولا أسعى للإستهزاء بها ...

وحتى لا نشتت الموضوع: نعم العربيات أجمل من الأجنبيات 

شكراً


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طبعاً انتهى لهنا ... ولكن أنا ما زلتُ أرى أن العربيات جميلات
> 
> 
> ستّنا وتاج راسنا
> ...



*خلاص حصل خير بس يا ريت يعد كده اى مشاركه تلاقيها غير لائقه تبلغنا بيها 
تحياتى :flowers:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تروث مش بحب الاسلوب ده  صدقينى
> عندك شكوى او نقد لاى تصرف صدر منى او من غيرى انتى عارفه ممكن تعملى ايه *


*
مش مسئله اسلوب يا دونا بس البعض فعلا بيجيب لي احبااااااط ذري فهمتي معني الجمله احباط داخلي بس مش لدرجه شكوي ههههههه

عموما يا قمر انا اسفه لا اسلوب و لا اقصد اي حاجه انتي عارفاني بحب اقول الي بحسه دائما من غير ذواق

حصل خير يا دونتي ولا انا خلاص ماليش خاطر عندك ههههههههههههههه 

سلام المسيح يا قمر​*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*




MeToo قال:


> ! على ما يبدو أنك لم ترى جمال أهل الخليج عموماً ، هناك فتيات من الإمارات جاذبين جداً ، جمالهم مو أرضي
> 
> شكراً



*فعلا صحيح فيه عربيات خليجيات جمالهم يدوخ ,وخصوصا الشعر والعيون واااااااااااااو ,الشعر الاسود الغامق جدا والعيون الغامقة الواسعه العميقة ,وااااااااااااو 

الجمال موجود فى كل مكان 
انا شخصيا مش بشوف اى واحدة وحشة نهائيا وديه حقيقة فعلا ,بشوف فى كل واحدة حاجة حلوة وجذابة 
عمرى ما اقول على اى واحدة شكلها وحش ابدا 
اللى عايز يشوف حاجة جميلة هيشوفها جميلة 
beauty is in the eye of the beholder 

خلاص انا احلى واحدة فى المنتدى هههههههههههه انتهى النقاش على كده ومتتخانقوش 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> أي أسلوب ست الكل؟
> 
> الزميل قال أن الجمال الفرعوني جمال نقي ... ولا يوجد عند العرب جمال ... فقلت في نفسي: طيّب أريد تحسين جمال أولادي ... فأين المشكلة؟
> 
> ...



*الاخ Metoo 
ليك كل الحق انك تفتخر بأصولك العربية ,مع انى مش بحب الكلام فى موضوع الاصول ده كتير لانه بيزعل 

انا بتكلم فيه بس من الناحية التاريخية فقط 
بس احنا لما بنقول احنا اصلنا اقباط ولسنا عرب هذة  حقيقة تاريخية وليست تقليل من العرب 
العرب بشر محبوبين من الله مثل كل البشر والمسيح مات من اجلهم 
لكن احنا تم تعريبنا بالعافية وانتهت حضارتنا القبطية ولغتنا القبطية بالعافية زى ماحصل مع كتير من الحضارات القديمة زى الامازيغ مثلا 

فا احنا بنزعل بس على تاريخنا اللى ضاع ولغتنا اللى فقدناها غصب عننا 
وزى ماانت بتتكلم عن اصلك العربى ,احنا كمان من حقنا نتكلم عن اصلنا الفرعونى ,من الناحية التاريخية ليس اكثر 

بالنسبة ليا انا ,ما يهمنى موضوع الاصول ده وال
 ethnic groups الا من ناحية التاريخ فقط 

علشان هما دايما يقولوا مصر عربية وعايزين يعربوها بالعافية وينكروا التاريخ فا احنا  بنرد من التاريخ ان مصر فرعونية وليست عربية 
واللى يقول انها فى الاصل عربية يبقى بيزور التاريخ 
ارجو انك ماتزعل واهلا بيك سواء كنت عربى امازيغى ,صينى يابانى ,دمك ازرق اى شئ 
*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اهلا وسهلا بالزميل
> شكرااااا لمرورك
> لكن اختلف معك على نقطة ان الحب اعمى
> لانه بحسب قناعتي كل رجل ذوقه يختلف عن ذوق باقي الرجال
> ...




أهلاً وسهلاً بالزميل؟؟ طيّب وين المناسف :act19:

كيف يعني مختلفة؟ ما عنّاش بنات بيعترضوا وبيحكوا رأيهم :fun_lol:

كذا مرة حضرت إكليل أو حفلة عرس وطلعنا كلنا بنقول: شو شاف فيها؟ أو شو شافت فيه؟ الصفات والشخصية مرات بتغطي على الشكل ، لمّا الشخص بحب بصير يتغاضى عن العيوب ، المشكلة إنو ما بيصحى غير لمّا تقع الفاس بالراس ويرتبط :budo:

الإعجاب ليس مصدره الشكل ، الشكل يُتمم أو قد يكون سبب تنازل عن صفة سيئة .

إنما إجمالاً أتفق معك ، مو معقوول أختلف مع بنت بلادي


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*



Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> خلاص انا احلى واحدة فى المنتدى هههههههههههه انتهى النقاش على كده ومتتخانقوش
> *




وأنا أبصم بالعشرة إنك أحلى وحدة  مداخلاتك زميلتي جداً رايقة ومنطقية ... 

وكمان الزميلة dona  الأعضاء لا يريدون اسقاط الإشراف   

والمناضلة في سبيل الله والوطن Gospel ... صاحبة الدم المخلوط بعددة ألوان زرقاء حمراء ليلكية  لكن في قلمها ثورة وأنا أعشق المتمردين الذين يمشون عكس التيار ..

وبنت البلد روزيتا ... صاحبة القلم الرائع والقوي ... روزيتا غير  

وأنا كمان حلو ... لولا التسعة وتسعين عيب اللي فيي :507pr: بس حلو :hlp: :big4: 

بي اس  عشان ما حدا يفهم غلط ، مقياس الجمال بناءً على ما أقرأه من مداخلات ...


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *الاخ Metoo
> ليك كل الحق انك تفتخر بأصولك العربية ,مع انى مش بحب الكلام فى موضوع الاصول ده كتير لانه بيزعل
> 
> انا بتكلم فيه بس من الناحية التاريخية فقط
> ...



وليش أزعل ؟ ما قلتيه منطقي ... 

ولكن أنا أصلي عربي وما زلت أحيا في الحضارة العربية ... لكل حضارة مكانتها وزمانها ، ولا يستطيع أحد الوقوف عند تاريخ محدد ، ومن ثم المطالبة بإحيائه ..

تخيلي مثلاً أن ترفض اليونان حضارتها الحالية ودخلت في ظل الإتحاد الأوروبي ، على حساب إحياء حضارتها العظيمة والتي أصبحت مجرد آثار نزورها ...

مصر ليست عربية كحضارة ، ولكنها في عصرنا هذا أصبحت هي المحرّك لحلم القومية العربية ، يوم كانت مصر قوية ، كنّا أقوياء ... يوم تغلغل لها المد السلفي الوهابي ، تغلغل ذات التيار لمجتعاتنا .. 

حقك كل الحق أن تفخري بمن إلى اليوم يحيّرون العلماء بعظمة حضارتهم ... 

ما يحزنني زميلتي هي ربط العروبة بالإسلام ، ولذلك أصبحنا كمسيحين أقليات بناءً على بند الدين ، ونحن لسنا أقليات ... نحن أصول البلدان ونحن كنّا هنا قبل حتى مجيء الإسلام والإحتلال الذي تم باسم الدين وليس العروبة ، وللأسف لأن لغة القرآن هي العربية ، أصبحت هذه اللغة أيضاً نرفوضة كفكر العروبة 

آسف للإطالة يا أجمل زميلة في المنتدى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (11 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل ويستحق المناقشه في موضوعات منفصله
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			ما يحزنني زميلتي هي ربط العروبة بالإسلام ، ولذلك أصبحنا كمسيحين أقليات بناءً على بند الدين ، ونحن لسنا أقليات ... نحن أصول البلدان ونحن كنّا هنا قبل حتى مجيء الإسلام والإحتلال الذي تم باسم الدين وليس العروبة ، وللأسف لأن لغة القرآن هي العربية ، أصبحت هذه اللغة أيضاً نرفوضة كفكر العروبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جمله تستحق النقاش

بس ليه فعلا ربطوا العرب بالمسلمين 

يمكن عشان غزوات محمد

بس مافيش جنس ارتبط بدين بالطرقه دي غير العرب ههههههههه مثلا محدش يقدر يقول ياباني بوذي يبقي كل البوذيين يابانيين 

فاهمني

العرب قبل مجي محمد كان عندهم حضارات حلوه

في مكه مثلا كان فيه فسيفساء اديان و حضارات يهود و صابئين و مسيحيين مهرطقين و قويمين

و كان فيه اسواق للشعر زي المهرجانات و كانت الحياه نابضه

جاء محمد و اسماها جاهليه؟؟؟باي حق ؟؟؟ جاهليه بدينه هو معلش هههههه انما العرب و كل الامم عرفت من اليهود و المسيحيين من هو الخالق حتي لو ان كتير منهم كان وثني وقتها في مكه

و كان فيه الغساسنه في الشام الي اظن ان حضرتك منهم

و كان فيه المناذره في العراق و كانوا سكان اصليين لمناطقهم و مسيحيين و الجزيره العربيه كان فيه كناءئس و رهبان لان الكرازه اكيد وصلت و لان للاسف الشديد بعض المهرطقين هربوا للعربيه

الي حصل و مكره الناس في العرب هو الغزو لبلاد اخري و هذا تم بسبب الاسلام لولا الاسلام لو مكنش ظهر لكان ظل العرب عربا و الفرس فرسا و هكذا

ولكنها خطه الشيطان الكبري للاستيلاء علي العالم و حكمه

لذلك الجنس او العرق كان مرتبط بالاسلام نتيجه الايدولوجيه اياها مش نتيجه انه العربي بطبعه قبل الاسلام كان محتل ههههههههه

لكن شمس المسيح هتشرق كل حته حتي في جزيره العرب

بس دا تحليلي لكلامك اخي الفاضل انت و نانسي

و صدقووني حكايه الاجناس دي غبيه

لاننا كلنا من ادم وارثين طبعه الخاطي و محتاجين خلاص الرب

سلام المسيح​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*


			والمناضلة في سبيل الله والوطن Gospel ... صاحبة الدم المخلوط بعددة ألوان زرقاء حمراء ليلكية  لكن في قلمها ثورة وأنا أعشق المتمردين الذين يمشون عكس التيار ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا هاطرد كمان شويه هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## azazi (11 فبراير 2011)

الجمال العربي وبس


----------



## azazi (11 فبراير 2011)

الذي يحصر الجمال في عرق معين فهو عنصري ,فالاقباط مثلهم مثل غيرهم من بني الشر فيهم الجميل والسيء والطيب والطالح,المحب والشرير ,وليس لانهم اقباطاً يكونوا افضل من العرب.الجمال حلو نجده في كل مكان وعند كل الشعوب.


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا للمرور زملائي 
افدتوني بهذه الاراء الرائعة 

بس رح قول نقطتين اكيد الكل يتفق معي فيهما:

1. جمال الروح دائما ينعكس على الجمال الخارجي 
2. جمال المسيح هو الذي ينعكس على مظهرنا كمسيحيين 

و شكرا  ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا هاطرد كمان شويه هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
لو ده حصل ... أنا ححرق معرّفي في ساحة الشكاوي ، وسأعلن الثورة 

إنها لثورة حتى النصر أو حتى الزمالك 

:smil6:


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

[QUOTE]فاهمني[/QUOTE]

أنا اللي فاهمك 


[QUOTE] بس ليه فعلا ربطوا العرب بالمسلمين [/QUOTE]

أعتقد أن الإسلام كديانة سعى لربط نفسه بالقبائل العربية نتيجة تأثّره باليهود المتواجدين في منطقة مكة ...

اليهودية عموماً هي من بدأت بربط القومية بالديانة ، ولذلك هناك إعتقاد سائد أن دولة إسرائيل تحوي فقط مواطنين يهود الديانة ... قبل عدة سنوات تفاجأ صديق لي أن هناك يهود في مصر واليمن وغيرها من الدول العربية ، لأن اليهودية كديانة مرتبطة بإسرائيل كدولة. 

الإسلام لا يعرف حدود جغرافية ، ولذلك عندما لعب المنتخب الإسترالي (الكافر) مع فريق أوزباكستان (المسلم) تعاطف مذيع تلفزيون الجزيرة مع أوزباكستان المسلم !! تخيلي أنهم يتعاطفون مع اللاعبين المسلمين لمجرد أنهم مسلمين فقط لا غير ، إذا بعمرك سمعتي تعليق أحد هؤلاء سيرتفع ضغطك لا محالة  ​ 

[QUOTE]جاء محمد و اسماها جاهليه؟؟؟باي حق ؟؟؟ جاهليه بدينه هو معلش هههههه انما العرب و كل الامم عرفت من اليهود و المسيحيين من هو الخالق حتي لو ان كتير منهم كان وثني وقتها في مكه[/QUOTE]

هل تعلمين أن العرب كانوا جزء من الجموع التي سمعت التلاميذ ينطقون بالألسن  

أروع ما كُتب من أشعار كانت في زمن الجاهلية !! تاريخياً وكقاعدة ، فالمنتصر هو من يكتب التاريخ ، ويكتبه بالعادة لصالحه ... 

المشكلة ليست بمحمد ، بل باتباعه من بعده ... فحروب الردة بدأت بعد موته وعلى يد أتباعه للحفاظ على المكتسبات السياسية التي ناولها في زمنه ، حروب الردة وكما أراها أنا مبنية على أن أغلب أتباع محمد وبعدما مات انتظروا قيامته ولكنه لم يقم ، ولذلك ارتد عم الإيمان به مجموعة لا بأس بها أرجعهم السيف مرة أخرى لحظيرة الإسلام ...

واليوم المشكلة بأصحاب العممات واللحى الذين أفسدوا كل ما هو جميل في المجتمع تحت فتاوي لا حصر لها بدءً من لا يجوز أن تبادل المسيحي تهاني عيده لأنها بدعة وليس انتهاءً بتحريم ميكي ماوس ! 



[QUOTE]* و كان فيه الغساسنه في الشام الي اظن ان حضرتك منهم* [/QUOTE]

حضرتك ؟؟ حضرتك مين زميلتي الثائرة؟ بلاش ما أصدق حالي إني حضرتك ، وأعمل فيها حضرتك على الناس اللي في أرض الواقع وآكل لي قتلة (قتلة = ضرب) محترمة .. بهونش عليكي أنضرب يعني  أنا إنسان بسيط معتّر على باب الله ... ناديني إنتَ ، مي تو ، زميل ، أي حاجة إلا حضرتك 

بس نعم ، أغلب العائلات المسيحية في منطقتنا هم من الغساسنة الذين أبقوا على ديانتهم المسيحية دون تغيير ... العرب تعرضوا لذات الإحتلال الإسلامي ، والعرب لم يكونوا كما اليوم وطن ممتد ، بل قبائل وحضارات هنا وهناك، مثلاً المؤابيين (اللي هم الكرك اليوم في جنوب الأردن) والأنباط (بانيين البتراء) وغيرهم هم من القبائل العربية ... ولكن هذا لا يعني أن ملامحنا عربية ... الغريب أن الكثير منّا لديه عيون زرق وخضر وشعر أشقر وبشرة بيضاء ، وإن لم تظهر هذه الصفات فيه فظهرت بأولاده كما حدث مع أختي  فأولادها عيونهم زرق (معناتو الجينات جاية من الأب والأم) وخضر ..



المشكلة أنه حتى العروبة تم أسلمتها ، واللغة العربية تمت أسلمتها ، وحتى نحنُ تم أسلمتنا بطريقة ممنهجة ومن حيثُ لا ندري ... بتعرفي إني في بعض الأحيان بدخل على مكان بقول: السلامُ عليكم؟

أن يربط محمد كتابه بلغة واحدة هو الذي ربط الإسلام بالعرب ، وأن يكون على كل من يُريد أن يقرأ كتابه تعلّم العربية هو الذي ربط الإسلام بالعرب ... وأن تكون لغة الجنة العربية هو ما ربط العروبة بالإسلام !

شكراً زميلتي المناضلة ، مبروك اللي صار في مصر ، مع إني حزين ...


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

*رد: مقياس جمال المرأة العربية*




MeToo قال:


> وأنا أبصم بالعشرة إنك أحلى وحدة  مداخلاتك زميلتي جداً رايقة ومنطقية ... ...



*ههههههه لا انت كده هتضرب رسمى من كل بنات المنتدى القمرات 
ههههه وقعتك فى الفخ 

كل البنات حلوين وقمرات مفيش واحدة مش حلوة 
اللى عينيه حلوه بيشوف كل حاجة حواليه جميلة 

وكل بنات المنتدى قمرات 
*


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*مقاييس الجمال بتختلف من شخص للاخر
ميرسى على اثارة الموضوع*


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

سليمان الحكيم قال:


> *مقاييس الجمال بتختلف من شخص للاخر
> ميرسى على اثارة الموضوع*



*شكراااا سليمان الحكيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

